
Hundreds of Thousands Call on Leader Pelosi to Block the Undemocratic TPP - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/07/hundreds-thousands-call-leader-pelosi-block-undemocratic-tpp
======
secstate
The best analysis I saw of the TPP pointed out how ironic it is that Democrats
with elections coming up are against it, but Obama is for it.

The reason? Because if we don't implement TPP, the Chinese will likely create
their own trade policy with the countries in question and we'll be left out.
Sometimes in diplomacy and global economics it's not a zero sum game, but a
game of compromises.

------
toomuchtodo
If Pelosi doesn't contribute to stopping the TPP, there is a Bernicrat running
against her in November:

[http://www.picus2016.com/we_won_we_re_headed_to_november](http://www.picus2016.com/we_won_we_re_headed_to_november)

